# Beginner looking for cost effective van



## callum (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi there, 

Total beginner to van conversions and camping but read some other stories and was inspired to build one as renting one is quite expensive and building one looks fun!

However, I have a maximum budget of £5000 and am looking for the most fuel economical van! Needs four beds but two of these can be temporary ones!

Any recommendations for a beginner?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

In your position I'd lean heavily on:
http://www.sbmcc.co.uk/forum/

Dave


----------



## 121034 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Callum,
Did you have any layout in mind maybe we can give you a few ideas.
Is the van you might have in mind, would you want a long wheelbase or short wheelbase. This can have an obvious effect in living and sleeping quarters.
Are you looking to put a garage or seperate shower in the vehicle.

What sort of age of vehicle were you looking at. 
Give us a shout back if we can help, maybe give you a few pointers and be of some practical help.

Safe travels and blue skies

Kind Regards
Linda
Tomlin


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi callum,what skills have you? I would set a budget of at least 3 k for the basic inside (using some second hand parts or maybe a caravan?)leaving 2 k for a van.Remember the newer the van the more it will be worth-- it will cost the same to convert a older van as a newer van  so go for newer one :lol: 
Have a look at ours this cost 7.5k in parts alone,but will give an idea of what can be done substituting full cooker for a 2/3 ring one with built in sink,less windows etc, cheaper covers will all save money without detracting from finished job too much. 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-23387-pics.html+van+conversion 
terry


----------



## callum (Mar 14, 2009)

hey thanks for the replies!! thought i wasnt gonna get one ha!

er, well just bought a transit swb 1995 high-top for £500 which needs a bit of work done but its mostly bodywork and not mechanical stuff thankfully.

had to reduce the buget as i am only 22 years old which meant my insurance is a whopping £1045 per year!!

well my dad is an electrician and quite a competent diy'er and i am ok and quite keen going around scrap yards etc. 

no gas, only electric and no cooker (microwave instead) - just a cooler (not 3 way fridge or that) too cool beers!

one big cost is swivel 1 swivel seat which seem to be expensive or make my own one somehow..

gonna keep double seat at front, one swivel n a two chairs in the back (rock n roll bed kind of thing). awning for people to sleep in, bunk for two people and one bed downstairs. 

no shower, just a chemical toilet, sink with cold water and and thats it i think!!

what do you guys think?


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

If that's the case Callum get a porta poty, and rock and roll bed or Festoon bed from Ikea,12v cool box,small genny to run micro wave and a small sink with a 5 gallon drum /12v pump,camping cooker???? and mostly ENJOY :lol: 

under 500 quid the lot
terry


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

just concerned about the possible lack of seatbelts, unless you only intend to carry the 3 allowed.
good luck with the project, will be interested to see how things progress.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

callum said:


> . . . no gas, only electric and no cooker (microwave instead) - just a cooler (not 3 way fridge or that) too cool beers!


- You'll either need a large bank of batteries plus big inverter or opt for camping stove type cooker [gas bottles need venting]


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you bought a scrap caravan for say up to £500 you would have everything you need and more providing you with a far better conversion that you expected for your money. That would provide you with a water heater, space heater, sink, gas bottles, toilet and furniture plus a whole lot more.

I recall selling a six year old water saturated Trophy caravan in immaculate condition inside except for the fact the four sides had become water saturated and beyond economic repair. I got £300 for it by someone wanting to convert a Transit into a motorhome. You could try ebay.


----------



## callum (Mar 14, 2009)

hey cheers for the replies!

well, i was thinking 


-12v/240v microwave
-mains hookup so don't see the problem with all the leccy to be honest.
-cold water with 12v pump
-sink 12v pump
-seat brackets bolted to floor properly that fold back to form part of bed or a rock n roll bed
-12v cooler (most important thing)

would my leccy capability improve a lot if i got a solar panel?

oh and no gas - thing is, seems like added expense and weight. also, i'd be very worried about gas - especially with four guys my age. and to be honest, doubt my parents would be up for letting me do that myself, they'd make me get a qualified person which would be expensive.

Cal.


----------

